# Where do I go to find timeshare sale prices for the Marriott Custom House?



## eggplantgrl (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't see any timeshare sale prices for the Marriott Custom House in the TUg data base.   Does anyone know where I can find some?   I need to sell my week and am not sure what to list it for.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 25, 2007)

The following TUG articles will be helpful to you:
How do I sell my timeshare - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44
The TUG classifieds - http://www.tug1.org/tugads/adshome.php3
The the Buying, Selling, Renting Board here on TUG -
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=13


----------



## urban5 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Custom House For Sale Listing*

Go to www.redweek.com they have several Custom House units for sale.


----------

